# Making copies of a body kit.



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I am planning on making copies of a body kit that is no longer in production. The original manufacture tossed out the molds years ago. So do I have any thing to worry about as far as copyright stuff? I just got the kit today it was molded in to the car it came off of. Also because it was cheaper to ship it has been cut in to smaller pieces. My first step is to clean it up remove all the filler that they used to blend it to the car. Then I will reassemble the kit back in to 4 pieces.
Here is the kit as I got it all cut up, covered in bondo, all the corners munched up, badly holes cut for lights or exhaust.
































































































































yep its a mess! I will be starting on it soon.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

I also have a spoiler that i am going to make a mold of to make copies as well


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

sent PM


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (gti_1_eight_T)*

This is the kit in happier times








then some wear and tear
























Same model kit different car


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

Just a thought - you might be better off attaching the pieces to the car, before attempting to re-join them. When something is cut, it's always difficult to know how much material was actually removed (the type of saw, the kerf of the blade teeth, etc). 
By putting it on the car first, you can make the edges match where it really matters (width for the bumper pieces, length for the side pieces), then bind the pieces together with that alignment taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

in the watch list


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

Damn I hope it all goes well. I am really interested in the spoiler more than anything.


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

Are you going to be making the copies from fiberglass?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Wide Bomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wide Bomber* »_Are you going to be making the copies from fiberglass?

the original is made of fiberglass.. i am taking a mold of the kit once i repair it. once I have a mold i can make copies in what ever type of material i see fit.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

carbon fiber!!








This is so exciting!! Just give me a price, I'll pay you right now for my copy.















Good luck I hope all goes well and hopefully I can have one of these things by this summer!!


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Kinavo)*

I'm sure we'll be able to do carbon fiber. . . However, it's really not worth it. Carbon fiber isn't going to change the weight here. The pieces maybe way a couple lbs. Carbon fiber is BEYOND expensive. . They'd be prolly running around a grand for cabon fiber. I havn't run the numbers yet but that'd just a guess.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_I'm sure we'll be able to do carbon fiber. . . However, it's really not worth it. Carbon fiber isn't going to change the weight here. The pieces maybe way a couple lbs. Carbon fiber is BEYOND expensive. . They'd be prolly running around a grand for cabon fiber. I havn't run the numbers yet but that'd just a guess.


for real. Thanks Boeing!


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (jackfrost1031)*

what a sweet lookin fox. adding this to my watch list.
Ric- Not sure if Anders told you but the side skirts are two right sides you should invert one.


_Modified by 93wolfsburg at 1:46 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## anachronism (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

is the company that made it originally still in business?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (anachronism)*

Yes they are but no longer make this kit (they destroyed the molds years ago)


----------



## newbody99jetta (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

So are you scrapping your other project and going a different direction?


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (newbody99jetta)*

Looks like a Kamei body kit. If it is be carefull if you plan on selling it.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (newbody99jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbody99jetta* »_So are you scrapping your other project and going a different direction?

No this has nothing to do with any of my cars at all!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_Looks like a Kamei body kit. If it is be carefull if you plan on selling it. 

Its not a Kamei kit. 


_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:54 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

Well My new best friend showed up today!
















it is a soda blaster from Eastwood.com








This little guy made quick work of removing all the bondo and paint right down to the gel coat. left a nice smooth matte surface too





































_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:09 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

If it's not Kamei then Zender or Reiger?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_If it's not Kamei then Zender or Reiger? 

nope ,nope and nope!


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Kinavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_carbon fiber!!








This is so exciting!! Just give me a price, I'll pay you right now for my copy.















Good luck I hope all goes well and hopefully I can have one of these things by this summer!!

If you really wanted to make it light, kevlar is less dense than either carbon or fiberglass. It is also stronger, only the modulus is lower (not as stiff).
I'd take a trunk lip spoiler.


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

Awesome thread!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by 93wolfsburg at 10:45 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (DubbyDriver)*

are you ditching your custom kit?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_are you ditching your custom kit?

This has nothing to do with any of my cars at all!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

Well to day i got started on patching things up. I started repair all the dings and chips with some short strand fiberglass reinforced filler
















also put two of the pieces back together too
















Started to fill one of the holes cut in the kit
















made a box to hold the mold of the rear spoiler








just a little progress nothing too exciting yet.


----------



## Lectrol (Jan 30, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

i would like to see the finished product and cost.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (PsychoChild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsychoChild* »_i would like to see the finished product and cost.

Yea me too!








got the front all put together now and the hole for the exhaust patched on the rear.

























Sorry for the crappy cellphone pitchers. it is way too dusty for me to bring my good camera in the shop right now


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

the rear all patched back together again. 









































































started smoothing out front and rear


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Just curious will you be making the correct provisions for the tow hooks?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (93wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93wolfsburg* »_Just curious will you be making the correct provisions for the tow hooks?

Ya I am not sure. they Tie down hooks used for shipping. I would not use them to tow the car. i cut mine off my fox's in the past and had no problems. I don't really like the look with the holes on the kit. i will probably leave the kit with no holes for the hooks. but mark the back side for those who feel the need to cut out.


_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:27 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

good deal, i didnt realize it was just for shipping but it makes sense since they really dont tie into the frame at all and there isnt a whole lot to that rebar.


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (93wolfsburg)*

amazing...glad to see this is coming together







....I better start saving for this kit now...lol..
Nick


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Nick84)*

































started on the side skirts


----------



## mulviz (Feb 4, 2008)

Sirs, my name is Guilherme, i'm brazilian and the Fox Series is made in Brazil, this cars as named:
Voyage -> Fox Sedan
Parati -> Fox Wagon (SW)
Saveiro => Fox PickUp
these body parts are easily found in Brazil
Visit us in http://carmaniacs.com.br/forummm
site in Brazilian Portuguese, but its very simple to read, translate in http://www.google.com.br/trans...en|pt
see images for many brazilian cars:
http://carmaniacs.com.br/forum...fotos


----------



## mulviz (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (mulviz)*

More photos for brazilian Fox (Voyage)
http://carmaniacs.com.br/forum...fotos 
http://carmaniacs.com.br/forum...00+cv
http://carmaniacs.com.br/forum...00+cv
Please read all topics.
Look the yoytube video on Fox Hatch (Gol) on a street
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU7NDTI_zHM


----------



## mulviz (Feb 4, 2008)

do yoy like look this http://www.rcd.com.br/produtos/view.asp?id=1253


----------



## mulviz (Feb 4, 2008)

Look in the website a colection of pieces for Volkswagen Fox, remember in Brazil this car 
Voyage -> Fox Sedan
Parati -> Fox Wagon (SW)
Saveiro => Fox PickUp
http://www.rcd.com.br/produtos/
Choose -> Produto as Product
Self one by one and
Click -> Procurar
Click -> Mod. VW
see example 
http://img340.imageshack.us/im...9.jpg


----------



## mulviz (Feb 4, 2008)

In Brazil a most popular website for VW Auto
http://64.233.179.104/translat....aspx#
Montadora - Volkswagen
Veículo = Voyage
Ano = year
Modelo = Model


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (mulviz)*

it looks tits! how are you going to d a mold tho?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (an_a6)*

to make a mold. you wax the surface then spray with PVA. then spray some gel coat. then lay down some fiber glass when its all dry pop it off


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*back in the garage again*

Got the kit all back together and smoothed out now i need to do some test fitting and more repairs it looks like.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

All the repairs i am doing only need to make it through the molding process uncracked. 
so for some reason there is giant chunks missing from the top of the side skirts. i so found some pipe the same size of the curve and cut it down in 1/4 clamped it to the side skirts and layed up some new glass once it is cured i will fill it and hopefully it will look right


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

OK just a bit more done today 
need to do some more test fitting then i will do the final filling and smoothing


----------



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

i had no idea you were doing this. i cant wait for the finished product!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

looking great dude


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Featherfill FTW*

Got some Feather fill today this stuff is great!(i have used it in the past)









did a few more test fittings
the front
















the rear
























the sprayed down some of the feather fill.



























_Modified by Banned wagon at 4:11 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Featherfill FTW (Banned wagon)*

That's some skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will be sending you my front pieces.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Featherfill FTW (blkparati)*

send them all!


----------



## 2925 (Dec 11, 2007)

will deff be watching this


----------



## peterlo.vw (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (2925)*

wow......amazing







nice work man can't wait to see when it's all done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: back in the garage again (Banned wagon)*

























The length of the first section should be about 44" with the lip about 1.5"s .The smaller one is about 13" with a lip of about 3/4"s Hope this helps

















_Modified by blkparati at 12:28 AM 3-10-2008_


_Modified by blkparati at 12:36 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

wow when i had the kit it never had those parts that fit into the door jam. 
Also Ric, Not sure if Anders told you but that kit is two right sides not a right and left.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (93wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93wolfsburg* »_wow when i had the kit it never had those parts that fit into the door jam. 
Also Ric, Not sure if Anders told you but that kit is two right sides not a right and left. 

Thanks
been dealt with the ends inside the wheel well are the only. difference. i will make the mold larger so it can be trimmed to fit left or right side.
Also some progress today 
6 coats of paint wet sanded 1500grit. washed and drying in the warm California sun. i will get some clear coat down today later.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

ok the kit is back to good condition. all ready to start making a mold of it .
got the clear coat on , wet sanded, buffed, waxed.


----------



## RedFox13 (Mar 1, 2008)

awesome work, can't wait till its done. Are you making the wide finder kit as well?


----------



## LoGLI (Mar 16, 2007)

dude your completely nuts. thank god we have folks like this in our community. way to bring back a kit from the dead. do be carefull though people are always looking for a reason to sue someone.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (LoGLI)*

I am not selling them..


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

Whats all going on with this project banned wagon? Make the mold yet?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Nick84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick84* »_Whats all going on with this project banned wagon? Make the mold yet?

the pices are ready to make the molds off of. heve been working on getting the shop set up better lately. soon i hope!


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

With the skills you have you should design your own kit & sell it on the Tex. Maybe make it a little like this kit, a little like the factory body kit from the Brazilian gol, & a good bit of your own creativity. You could then use all of those professional tools & your knowledge for the greater good of Fox kind. & if it's all yours, no one can sue you.


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

Any updates....or is this project on hold?


----------



## u2hvacrd (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Nick84)*

updates?


----------



## NC.:R32 (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW too much work for me


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

c'mon Banned give us an update


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Back from the dead...
any updates?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Wide Bomber)*

this and all my car projects are on hold. baby due Jan 6.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_this and all my car projects are on hold. baby due Jan 6. 

bummer on the cars...http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
congrats on the kid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

What kind of resin are you using for that mold and panels? Polyester, epoxy? BTW, carbon fiber is not as expensive as everyone may perceive and it is lighter than fiberglass.


----------



## New fox owner (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (nutsofast1.8T)*

Hello, 
Do you have any updates on these?!? Or is this still on the back burner for now?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (New fox owner)*

project will resume in march 2009.


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

March is just around the corner....woohoo


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Nick84)*

Yep. my current project is keeping me really busy for now.


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

if i was better at P-shop i have it look like a fox and it would say --Make it low--
i look forward to the finished product, i miss my old fox


_Modified by ShavedRabbit at 4:27 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

very cute bannedwagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Yep. my current project is keeping me really busy for now.










what kind of numbers does he put down to the wheels??


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Cute baby...congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PauLMK3VR6 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

hi, so can u make a copy for a mk3 gti body kit??


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (PauLMK3VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PauLMK3VR6* »_hi, so can u make a copy for a mk3 gti body kit??









no


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

wow wow wow........this thread took 3 turns in about 3 minutes for me....
1. i thought this was going on a caddy by the small shot of the car in the bg in the first picture i saw......wrong
2. then i thought, "f--" look at the condition of this kid he's trying to rebuild, no way in hell he makes anything worth a damn out of those nasty bits of plastic...........WRONG.................beautiful hand work. wow.
3. then i'm expecting done production by page 3.....and there's a kid in the thread.........hahaha 
congratulations on a beautiful baby........LET IT SNOW!








looking forward to March








peace
VEE


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Veedubboy75)*

Its MARCH!!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Kinavo)*

Yep i am getting this project back in the shop right now! 
The to do list 
A) clean shop up and get my fume ventilation working.
B) Test fit and refinement of original kit
C) Make a mold of the kit
D) make copies!


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have been waiting and saving my pennies...any idea what you are going to want for one of these kits once they go into production?


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

SWEEEETTT!!


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Adding this to my watch list.
Awesome work Banned. Glad to see the Foxes getting some well deserved attention.


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

1 word.... wow!


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

So whats up with this Banned?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Nick84)*

working on some ventilation issues in my shop.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_working on some ventilation issues in my shop.

Yeah, I think we can all agree that that should be top priority.
We don't want you gassing yourself right in the middle of this....


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

updates? I am doing body work on my car soon after that I will wait untill you get a couple of these made, order one then I can paint the car


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

body work in progress....what's the good news?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Nick84)*

holy crap, I have been really wanting to get back in to the car groove again. I'm deff going to hold off body work until i can get my hands on one of these bad boys. very nice work. on all _YOUR_ hard work


----------



## diablo13 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Making copies of a body kit. (Banned wagon)*

would you body kit fit a 2 door and how much would you sell 1 for once you make them


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Banned Wagon,

What ever happened with this spoiler kit?


----------

